# I almost got another golden today



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Last night I was on Craigs list and saw a golden listed at a shelter in St johns county. About an hours south of me. So I contacted the rescue and she said they usually get a call from there if they have any and hadnt got a call. So this morning I got in my car and went to see if he was still there. The rescue said they were going out but I didnt want him to be lost because it was an urgent case. 
He was a 7-8 heartworm positive golden. His name is Flynn. When I got there they told me that the golden had just been picked up by the rescue but I went in to look at the dogs just to make sure. Never trust the officials. 
When I got home, I had two emails from Kathy and GREAT rescue that I wanted to share with you. I feel so bad for him and know he will find a good home. I would like to nominate this rescue for the "rescue of the month" because in two days they had 3 dogs taken in. 

Well, thank you Carol for your nice words. We love our rescue work are so blessed to have the invaluable resources and volunteers to help so many Goldens in our area. We rescued over 100 in NE Fla last year. Truly a labor of love!
Following up with you on "Flynn". My husband picked him up from SJPC and just brought him by my work so I could see him. He appears to be Golden-Lab mix. Appears he's spent a lot of time outdoors or in someone's garage because his little front teeth and ground down and lower canines broken off. Didn't sense too much human bonding as he didn't seem to want to interact with people much.
He was adopted a few weeks ago, but peed in the house so they put him outside. Once there, he barked non-stop, so they returned him. And now we have him, and so his GREAT life begins!
Just wanted to let you know he's safe and sound. Thanks again for your emails, and please keep in touch.

Kathy

PS The two goldens coming from Alabama are on their way to Jacksonville and are just gorgeous. 

So a happy ending for another golden.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for doing this!! And for calling me to let me know what happened. It was great to talk to you again.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a d**n shame to get a golden puppy and then stick the poor thing in a garage or other isolated place!!!! Sounds like he needs a little "one on one" time with a good foster parent.

Jenna...can I ask you who is the golden in your avatar? That's Kiera in your signature, right?


----------

